

Ask N.YC: Who does Twitter's PR? - falsestprophet

I see Twitter mentioned in a mainstream news story every few days. Very few of these stories make any sense. None of these stories are news.<p>How are these guys doing it?
======
josefresco
6 million users, & high profile investors equals pretty much all the free PR
you can ask for. However, they may employ PR people to push even harder.

